# Anyone struggle applying Duration?



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

We're painting the exterior of a house and the weather was perfect Thursday, mid 60's. We did some overhangs in the morning and they looked great but the one's we did in the afternoon flashed and look mediocre IMO. 

I know this paint is VERY thick and sets up quickly, but at 42 bucks a gallon SW is proud of it. I cut every gallon with ten to fifteen percent floetrol, that helps it stay workable. But the flashing we got on some fascia and overhangs is ridiculous, I'm talking guys who've been around for a while too. 

Does anyone have any tips or opinions on this product? It seems very unfriendly to use, I can't imagine doing a large surface area, it would flash awful. I told my salesman about it and he gave me two free gallons...I also told him for 42 bucks a gallon it should jump on the brush for ya..


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

*Nope*

I pay 48 bucks out here
Worth every penny
I like it thick
Stop cutting it with floetrol, just work it man
Not unfriendly at all
I like it
And I'm mostly Moore
I'll spec Duration for tough/trouble spots, or if the H/O is willing to pay a premium
The stuff will stick hold and last where others won't

However....
The mushy brush smooshy style painters will have a tough time of it
A firm brush and a techniques like using oil works better for me
No over brushing...at all...really....

Also, it doesn't like to be applied in direct sunlight...at all...
It sets up too quickly and flashes something fierce
You really gotta work around the sun


----------



## VAinteriors (Mar 17, 2007)

Slick, you gotten a chance to use the Aura Exterior yet? Some guys around here have gotten a preview and say its like Duration, but easier to apply...

It seems like you're a big Aura fan so was wondering if you got any yet. I haven't.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Nope...no exterior Aura out here yet


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

*Dorman Painting*

Are you looking in the areas that are much sensitive to the sun?

What are you going over?

Did the paint that you applied on the flashed areas come from the same lot as those that didn't?

I did an interior with Duration last fall, flat ceiling but darker base and it flashed like a pervert. 

Really don't see the quality difference between Duration and Superpaint. Then factor in price!

Thinking back, I've had other problems with S. Williams on ceilings, even with their 'ceiling white'.

Did our own ceiling 7+ coats with it and and it flashes anyway. Ideal temperature setting, professional roller app. Of course these problem ceilings have been flat surface texture -- no stomp, etc. Its when the light sheds across the surface. Something to do with the formulation/cost thing in combination with certain colors is my guess because I never noticed this more than six or seven years back. 



> I told my salesman about it and he gave me two free gallons...I also told him for 42 bucks a gallon it should jump on the brush for ya..


The two gallons is really nothing. A consolation.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

artinall said:


> I did an interior with Duration last fall....


Big difference between Int. and Ext. Duration


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Muralo Endurance.............:thumbsup:


----------



## hometechnc (Jan 5, 2008)

Dorman.... I posted a while back having the same problem. I couldn't get the paint to flow out, no matter what. The stuff holds the brush marks quite well!

I don't know what slickshift means by "work it". There is no working it, as it sets up way too fast.

If you can find it, Pittsburgh Paints Manor Hall was recommended to me... it costs $42 a gallon, and it is Liquid Gold !!!! Great Stuff!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

hometechnc said:


> I don't know what slickshift means by "work it".There is no working it, as it sets up way too fast.
> 
> If you can find it, Pittsburgh Paints Manor Hall was recommended to me... it costs $42 a gallon, and it is Liquid Gold !!!! Great Stuff!


Ah...yes, someone who prefers Manor Hall would probably not like Duration
They would consider Duration much to thick and "un-workable"

Someone who prefers Duration would find Manor Hall to thin and watery

They are both great paints
They do, however, require different techniques to apply them


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Once you get used to Duration , its a great product and has a learning curve to it.

California 2010 is also a Duration type product as well as Muralo Endurance 
which we find to be the best.

Nothing wrong with Manor Hall been using it for many yrs, our independent paint store sells, PPG, BM and Muralo.


----------



## hometechnc (Jan 5, 2008)

OK ... slickshift and THINKPAINTING... I'm callin' ya out! lol ...

tell us your secret techniques of "working it", and getting used to it. I do a good amount of painting, but don't paint everyday like you guys. But for the life of me, could not get acceptable results from Duration.

I tried different brushes, tried adding floetrol, minimized my brush strokes, (even took a test piece of board that had been primed and sanded smooth, then applied Duration with a single brush stroke on one spot, another with one back brushing), and it all looked the same.... heavy brush marks.

Call me lazy... but if I can use Muralo (which I can't get in the area anymore), or Manor Hall, and get spectacular results....

But, I'm a glutton for punishment and love to learn new things... so please tell me your secrets. Thanks!


----------



## Tad (Apr 13, 2007)

*duration*

I'm a porter guy but have used duration a few times and think it's great. It's kinda thick, but don't work in the sun and don't play with it, brush it on and work fast.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

*The Secret To Duration*

Hmmm...I'll have to think about that
It's been a while, and will be another few weeks before I'll even be able to to some more (still below freezing at night out here...too wet too)

I don't recall anything special, but then I like the thick paints anyway

Firm brush, and thick too
I've got a big beefy bayastahd that works well
Oh, it hurts the first week when the season starts
But once you get up to speed it's fine

You can't be one of those mushy painters with Painter's Palsy
I treat it more like old school oils
No overbrushing!

I'll try and think of what I'm doing next time I use it
It's kind of tough as it's been a long winter...and I don't really have to think about itwhen I'm doing it...lol


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Its made to be layed on thick and not over brushed, we even use zip rollers then back brush. It is not good in direct sunlight and it will ruin your brush if you donot keep it clean.

The upside is , covers like a glove........its not a cure all but if used right will make ya a happy profitable painter....:thumbsup:


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

> Big difference between Int. and Ext. Duration


 Of course there is, but there are challenges with both evidently. 

I see no reason whatsoever to use Duration on interiors. Many other paints have done better.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

The reason you dont like it is because you keep using the word "work it". You don't work it at all. you lay it on thick and leave it keep moving and don't bite off more than you can keep moving in whatever direction you are going. We like using the whizz roller for duration and even though they say one coat application we still do two. Houses now going on fiv six years still look like new paint esp the satin ones. Also you have to use it to prime your bare wood or you will get flash there.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I like my duration nice and thick. Easiest way to "work it" is to wizz roll and backbrush with something like a pro extra, nice and strong


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> I couldn't get the paint to flow out, no matter what


Reminds me of the sw alkyd industrial. marine enamel I used. Sets up too fast. Maybe because i was in the sun. Rolling and back brushing did better. I asked a guy at the paint store about it, and he told me you can work oil more than latex. This is opposite of what I thought.
I'm glad this was mentioned concerning Duration as I have not used any yet. Not sure I will with the price of it here.


----------



## Doodalou (Dec 18, 2008)

*for the duration!!!!!*

You gotta go with it man..... Get that stuff off the brush quicker and stop cutting it cheap assssss 



Dorman Painting said:


> We're painting the exterior of a house and the weather was perfect Thursday, mid 60's. We did some overhangs in the morning and they looked great but the one's we did in the afternoon flashed and look mediocre IMO.
> 
> I know this paint is VERY thick and sets up quickly, but at 42 bucks a gallon SW is proud of it. I cut every gallon with ten to fifteen percent floetrol, that helps it stay workable. But the flashing we got on some fascia and overhangs is ridiculous, I'm talking guys who've been around for a while too.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips or opinions on this product? It seems very unfriendly to use, I can't imagine doing a large surface area, it would flash awful. I told my salesman about it and he gave me two free gallons...I also told him for 42 bucks a gallon it should jump on the brush for ya..


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Tried it back in 2000. Can't say I have used it since.


----------

